# Storage Tanks now available at UTC



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We now have 55 gallon closed top storage tanks available.
Other sizes will be arriving over the next couple of weeks.

*55 gallon is $65*
Prices to follow on other sizes

Free Delivery for Oshawa, Whitby and Ajax.

We can meet in North York (404/401) as usual free of charge.
















​


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Any thing smaller? Say 5-20 gallons?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a 25G available.

Send us a PM.

Chris


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Chris are these 'food grade' storage containers? Just curious thanks.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes they are.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

can post prices or pm me the sizez and prices


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Price has been posted above


----------

